# VO2 Max testing



## multirider (Nov 5, 2007)

My wife gave me a gift certificate for a VO2 Max test for Christmas. I'm trying to figure out when to get tested -- soon? Or wait until the weather allows regular riding?

A little history -- I raced for the first time in 2006 (just 2 races), then did 5 races in 2007. It was a lot of fun, so I plan to train hard and see how well I can do in 2008. 

I recently started reading training books and am learning the lingo and training theories. I'm pretty much a newbie to VO2 and lactate threshold and intervals and tempo and all this stuff. 

I'm in Colorado. There's a lot of snow on the ground and I haven't been riding consistently since before Thanksgiving. I'm sure my fitness has deteriorated significantly since the summer/fall when I was riding all the time.

There are a couple of races I plan to do in April/May, but my target race series starts the first week of June.

Should I take the VO2 Max test soon? Or should I wait until I'm on the bike more regularly and have regained some fitness? What will a VO2 Max test tell me? Will it help me determine how hard to train?  I don't plan to cough up the $$ for additional testing, so this is probably a one-time thing. I'd like to maximize its usefulness.

BTW, I have a Garmin 305 that I used for training this past summer. I recently purchased an iBike and plan to train with power on the road, then use the Garmin for mountain biking and train based on HR. I bought the "Training and Racing with a Power Meter" book by Allen and Coggan; I'm about half way through. Very interesting stuff. Hard to wait to put it into practice, but the weather has been very anti-biking for several weeks now. I tried to do a mtb ride today, but ended up walking at least half because the snow wasn't very packed and was lousy traction. The roads have snow/ice/gravel, so a road ride isn't going to happen for at least a week.

Guidance and advice appreciated!


----------



## asgelle (Apr 21, 2003)

multirider said:


> Should I take the VO2 Max test soon? Or should I wait until I'm on the bike more regularly and have regained some fitness? What will a VO2 Max test tell me? Will it help me determine how hard to train?  I don't plan to cough up the $$ for additional testing, so this is probably a one-time thing. I'd like to maximize its usefulness.


I'd recommend not even thinking about doing the test until you understand exactly what the results will tell you and how you can use the data productively. You should also know proper testing protocols and how to tell if the test is being conducted properly. Being able to get the best quality data and use it productively is probably more important than the exact timing of the test.


----------



## multirider (Nov 5, 2007)

That's the issue -- what would I do with the VO2 Max results? Would it help me set target HR per training zone? Or?I

I'm kind of new at using roadbikereview, so maybe I'm missing something, but I did a search for "VO2" and got nothing. Tried it both caps and no caps. Zero results. 

I'm kind of thinking that a once or twice (at most) test may be a waste of money. Sweet thought by my sweetie, but I don't know what to do with the results from the test. Or when to take it.

What's the best way to find out how to use the test results? I have a couple of training books, but they hardly touch on it.


----------



## velogirl (Oct 14, 2005)

multirider, you should chat with the coach or lab who will perform the testing. they can answer all of these questions for you and should also interpret the data for you (and help you understand how to use it).


----------



## asgelle (Apr 21, 2003)

velogirl said:


> multirider, you should chat with the coach or lab who will perform the testing. they can answer all of these questions for you and should also interpret the data for you (and help you understand how to use it).


I don't know anything about the particular lab involved in this testing, but I have seen several reports from people who were tested and given misleading if not downright incorrect information and guidance. Similarly, there have been reports of test results which were clearly generated by faulty or uncalibrated equipment. That's why I suggested multirider learn as much as possible before the testing to insure getting the most benefit. You're right though, if this is a reliable facility with well trained staff, the information should be provided by them. Perhaps a simpler path is to check out the reputation of this facility.


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

A VO2max test won't tell you as much as an LT test. You can set training zones based off %VO2, though.

If you are still doing to do a VO2, I'd recommend waiting until you are at your peak fitness next year.


----------



## godot (Feb 3, 2004)

i'd definitely wait to do the test, if you've been losing fitness since t-day the results you'd get now won't be much use. use the winter to get as many base miles as you can in. if you have april/may races do the test in late feb or early march to you can get some good intervals in before your races. your best bet is to talk to the lab, explain your schedule and have them recommend a date.

talk to the facility that is doing the test and see if for some extra money they can interpret the results for you. the test results themselves are kinda useless unless you know how to figure out HR zones from the data. once you have the HR zones, you can use your training books to develop a training program

are you doing a vo2max test, an lt test or both? vo2max is kind of a cool number to know, but it really isn't that useful for training purposes. if i understand things correctly you can't do much to increase your vo2max. the lt test is a lot more useful as you can definitely train to increase the amount of power you can deliver to the pedals before going anaerobic.

not to scare you, but LT tests are not a pleasant experience. if you do it right, it should be one of your hardest efforts of the year. go in there with the mindset that you aren't giving up until your body just can't turn the pedals over anymore.

where are you going for the test?


----------



## tribuzby (Dec 27, 2007)

YOu need to get a trainer and ride indoors-especially if you live in Colorado! That way you won't waste a season of riding. That would prob. be a better thing to do, that way you have a step ahead of training.


----------



## multirider (Nov 5, 2007)

I'm having it down at Rocky Mountain Spine and Sport in Lone Tree. They sponsor a bike racing team -- jerseys with their name/logo, very into sports therapy, seem very knowledgeable about training based on 2nd hand info from my wife.

I plan to talk with the trainer who will run the test. My wife says she thinks Eric is one of the co-owners. My objective on this forum is to get some objective advice. I'm sure he is reputable, but will be inclined to say "do a test now, again in March, again in May" or something. I might be willing to spend the $$ to do a 2nd test, but it's not going to be a regular thing for me. I'm planning to race Sport in mtb and Cat 5 road races. I'm not trying to make a living at bike racing, just trying to do my best.

I have a semi-recumbant Schwinn exercycle in the basement and have been riding it a couple times a week. It is a pretty decent unit with multiple programs and a display that includes watts. I just got the Spinervals No Slackers DVD and have trained with that and will do it more. Have done a few mountain bike rides in the snow, but they have been 1 hour efforts with a fair amount of restarts and hike-a-bike. Of course, the restarts cause my HR to plummet because it takes many seconds to get to a place where I can restart and get on and get going again. Oh, and I've done some running. But I hate running, so it has mostly been 3 miles or so.

My point -- I haven't been just sitting around, but I certainly haven't been pedaling like pre-Thanksgiving.

What questions should I ask the trainer who will administer the test? Would it make sense to do the test at the end of February so I have March/April/May to train with for the start of the June race series?


----------



## otoman (Mar 8, 2004)

"I haven't been just sitting around, but I certainly haven't been pedaling like pre-Thanksgiving."


I think you've just answered your own question; you know what the VO2 max test will show if you do it now/soon.

Wait until you have completed a solid portion of a periodized training plan, you are fresh, motivated and ready to kill yourself in a test, then go do it. Right before your big, target race of the year is probably the best time.


----------



## The Flash (May 6, 2002)

I had mine done right before Thanksgiving. The most important thing it showed me was the amount of calories I burned per minute, and the percentage of those calories that is fat. Really helped me realize why I needed to ride base mileage. Make sure that you give that test all you got....go until you have to puke! The info I got on my HR & Power zones was very good as well and helped me define my plan for the new year. I'll let you know how it works out in a few months.....


----------



## cdhbrad (Feb 18, 2003)

Did you get it done at FL Bicycle Sports or somewhere else nearby? I'm thinking of getting in touch with them for some testing myself and am interested in your experience if that's who you used. See you this year at the Ft. Desoto TT series.


----------



## The Flash (May 6, 2002)

Yeah, Hank at Florida Bicycle Sports did it. I will be going back in after a month of intervals to see how my LT is. Send me a PM with a number and we'll talk....


----------



## reikisport (Aug 16, 2006)

iliveonnitro said:


> A VO2max test won't tell you as much as an LT test. You can set training zones based off %VO2, though.
> 
> If you are still doing to do a VO2, I'd recommend waiting until you are at your peak fitness next year.



A VO2Max test (when done with the proper protocol) will give more info.
You can also get What most call "LT" (it's really a cross over point) where you go from mostlyAerobic metabolbism to mostly AnAerobic metabolism. And VO2Max along with other info.
If you're going to do VO2Max testing for your traonong guidelines you should plan on doing these (same with LT testing) 3-4 time /year( use the same lab techs whenever possible)
Yes this is an execellent time to do any performance testing you'll get a true baseline and will easiy be able to see how your training is or isn't going.
The Lab should give you a pretty detailed report and explain you results ask lots of questions.


----------



## The Flash (May 6, 2002)

reikisport said:


> A VO2Max test (when done with the proper protocol) will give more info.
> You can also get What most call "LT" (it's really a cross over point) where you go from mostlyAerobic metabolbism to mostly AnAerobic metabolism. And VO2Max along with other info.
> If you're going to do VO2Max testing for your traonong guidelines you should plan on doing these (same with LT testing) 3-4 time /year( use the same lab techs whenever possible)
> Yes this is an execellent time to do any performance testing you'll get a true baseline and will easiy be able to see how your training is or isn't going.
> The Lab should give you a pretty detailed report and explain you results ask lots of questions.



I also got the LT/crossover point...I am using that in my HR zone setup now. After I get the intervals in, I will go back to see where my actual LT is at....the local shop offers a "package" in which the tests get cheaper over time.....

Flash


----------



## ltspd1 (Oct 18, 2006)

multirider.....what does Rocky Mountain Spine and Sport in Lone Tree charge for the test?


----------

